# Using propane burner to power a LARGE smoker



## jfrancisuf

Does anyone use a propane burner with burn plate on a LARGER smoker. Similar to a 500 gal tank? I'm thinking it would all come down to the BTUs of the burner.

I'm considering a larger tank for my first build and nice wood is limited in my area. Propane is not. I can really step it up with the size of the burner (they are sold everywhere here). I just want to make sure I'm not completely wrong in thinking that you can cook using a propane burner on a larger RF.

Anyone have a large smoker running off propane heating element?


----------



## sunman76

I dont have a burner under my RF plate but there are some guys on here that do.  They built the burners them selfs and should be by to help ya out
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So it should work fine!


----------



## jfrancisuf

Okay, great. I'm actually looking to NOT use wood at all. So a burner in the offset box. I know a lot of people use the burners to heat the box before getting started.

I literally cannot get firewood, so I would like to be able to use propane and chips. It's a big unit though, so I'm a little worried about under 'heating' it. Luckily, I'm in Trinidad in the Caribbean, so it's not like I have outside temps to deal with.


----------



## rubbin butts

You absolutely can. My cooker is 6' long and 4' across. I built it for wood and it worked well, then decided to add propane.

I built my own burner from pipe with holes drilled in it and it works great. I can actually run the temperature up to 400 degrees from only the gas burner on.

I use wood till I get enough smoke in the meat, then finish with gas.


----------



## jfrancisuf

Cool man.

I see your from Lake City. I grew up in Gilchrist County. Next to Ginnie Springs.


----------



## rubbin butts

*I'm very familiar with Ginnie Springs, its only about 20 miles from me.*

*How in the world did you start in Gilchrist County and end up in Trinidad and Tobago.*

*Small world isn't it?*


----------



## jfrancisuf

Rubbin Butts said:


> *I'm very familiar with Ginnie Springs, its only about 20 miles from me.*
> 
> *How in the world did you start in Gilchrist County and end up in Trinidad and Tobago.*
> 
> *Small world isn't it?*




Haha, yeah, it's pretty random. My wife and I moved down here a few years ago. She's a pediatric dentist and there wasn't a clinic here dealing  solely with children, so we opened one. 

I actually export meats from the US to Trinidad. We sell a lot of steaks, roasts, etc. down here. Really the reason I want to step up my 'smoking' game. www.bloomsimports.com

How long have you lived in Lake City? I love going back to N. Central Florida. Living away makes you appreciate what you have there.


----------



## rubbin butts

jfrancisuf said:


> Haha, yeah, it's pretty random. My wife and I moved down here a few years ago. She's a pediatric dentist and there wasn't a clinic here dealing  solely with children, so we opened one.
> 
> I actually export meats from the US to Trinidad. We sell a lot of steaks, roasts, etc. down here. Really the reason I want to step up my 'smoking' game. www.bloomsimports.com
> 
> How long have you lived in Lake City? I love going back to N. Central Florida. Living away makes you appreciate what you have there.


I've lived here since 1972 and love it.


----------



## dnovotny

I have a 6x5x2 double door smoker  -and i pipe a 42,000 btu propane burner (that i bought at menards

for $30.00)  added a needle valve on the hose for flame control and put a damped in the middle of the pipe and i smoke everything 

with that and use a ams. to get the smoke and it works great and better  heat control..hope this helps..


----------

